# Eiweißpulver im Futter??



## Viktor1994 (16. Januar 2017)

Was haltet ihr vom Eiweißpulver im Grundfutter oder pur?

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung?

Ja, ich weiß das es teuer ist, aber ich habe hier eine Dose rumliegen.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Wird kaum was bringen. Das Zeug ist so fein, dass es die Fische kaum aufnehmen können.

Aber in Angelteige kannst du es gut einarbeiten. Z.b. in Käsepaste.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Zum sommerlichen Oberflächenfischen auf Ukeleis sehr gut...schöne schnelle Wolkenbildung


----------



## Viktor1994 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Danke werd ich so ausprobieren


----------



## ferox96 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Kannst auch noch Blattgold mit einarbeiten, das ganze mit Trüffel verfeinern und für die Farbe noch zwei-drei Gramm Safran dran machen. Ooooder du nimmst Semmelbrösel.


----------



## cafabu (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Wie schon gesagt eine interessante Wolkenbildung beim Anfüttern. Aber viel zu teuer um es dauerhaft zu verwenden.
Ich benutze statt dessen Pulver Kaffeeweißer als Anfütterzusatz. Ergibt auch eine helle Wolke und hat zusätzlich noch eine Geruchswirkung.
Carsten


----------



## Viktor1994 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Ja, ich weiß, dass es teuer ist. Nur habe ich hier eine 500gr Dose stehen und überlege, was ich damit sinnvolles mache. 

Zum wegwerfen war sie mir zu schade


----------



## Xeviltan (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Wie wäre es mit Sport machen und danach, wie auf der Anleitung angeordnet, einnehmen?


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Macht er doch, Angelsport :m


----------



## Viktor1994 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Sport mache ich genug, nur halte ich von diesem künstlichen Zeug nicht viel. Woher ich das habe weiß ich auch nicht. 

Und ja, ich benutze das doch für den Sport. Angelsport


----------



## thanatos (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*

Eiweiß hab ich vor x Jahren mal probiert ,es hat die Fische nicht verscheucht aber eine höhere Beißfreudigkeit konnte ich auch nicht bemerken.
 Allerdings war es kein Pulver sondern Flocken als Futterzusatz
 in der Schweinemast. 
 Eventuell sind die ,die ich an dem Tag nicht erwischt habe
 dann schneller fett geworden .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eiweißpulver im Futter??*



cafabu schrieb:


> Ich benutze statt dessen Pulver Kaffeeweißer als Anfütterzusatz. Ergibt auch eine helle Wolke und hat zusätzlich noch eine Geruchswirkung.
> Carsten



Benutze im Sommer auch gern den Kaffeeweißer, oder Milchpulver aus der Babynahrung-Abteilung.


----------



## Dr d don (5. August 2020)

Ist schon etwas älter der Post aber heute bin ich beim googlen darauf gestoßen.
Also ich hatte Mal sehr hochwertiges Geschmacksneutrales Eiweißpulver geschenkt bekommen und hab das in mein Futter gemixt (so 5%)
Ne Wettangeln bin ich 2. Oder 3. Geworden (schon paar Jahre her)
Gut habe auch nicht viel gefangen weil es sehr heiß war, dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass es keine schlechte Idee ist etwas davon zu nehmen wenn man es rumfliegen hat. 
Macht ja auch Sinn fische spüren Eiweiße im Wasser und solange es nicht zu sehr klumpt sollte es etwas Wirken nur halt die Menge ist entscheidend.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (5. August 2020)

Habe bei meiner "Groundbait-Rezeptur" immer etwas micellares Casein Proteinpulver untermische, das ich eh aufgrund des Fitness-Sports zu Hause habe.
Finde dadurch wird der Proteingehalt etwas erhöht und vorallem gibt es dem ganzen noch echt etwas mehr Binbdung und auch Aroma.

Es finden sich auf jeden Fall wirklich ein wenig mehr Interessenten am Futter und es kommt öfter zu "Aktionen". 

Habe das ganze auch mal über einen längeren Zeitraum mit Teig getestet und beobachtet. Ist natürlich kein absoluter Garant oder DIE Zutat, vllt. ist es auch einfach nur Zufall... Jedoch habe ich für mich das Gefühl dass es die Attraktivität etwas steigert.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. August 2020)

Ganz einfache Idee für Eiweiß im Futter: Maden.


----------

